# Sony Genezi HCD-GNX660 no enciende



## i99120762 (Abr 9, 2013)

que tal, buen día, soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo un stereo sony HCD-GNX660 que no enciende nada. Revisé la tarjeta de alimentación y en los conectores de salida no hay ningún voltaje presente (CN1101 y CN1200), pero dentro de la tarjeta sí tengo algunos voltajes. Me pueden aconsejar que revisar?? o la tarjeta requiere alguna retro para dar los voltajes en esos conectores? De antemano gracias.


----------



## FrancoPez (Abr 9, 2013)

No esta funcionando la fuente, revisa componentes en etapa primaria empezando por fusibles, resistencias fusible como R1103, etc. Rectifica voltajes correctos de acuerdo al diagrama. Comprueba que no tengas algún corto en la línea de 44V, desconectando CN1101 y colocando una carga (algún foco de 60W)


----------



## i99120762 (Abr 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Tengo voltajes en IC1100 y en IC1200, excepto en sus pines F/B. Además, en las etapas después de los transformadores es donde de plano no tengo nada de voltajes. Alguna idea? Gracias.


----------



## FrancoPez (Abr 9, 2013)

Después de los transformadores no tienes nada porque la fuente no está oscilando (no arranca) tal vez por algún corto como te decía, general mente en la línea de +44V se presenta por daño en algúno de los circuitos  de salida de audio IC650, IC530 y IC550


----------



## i99120762 (Abr 9, 2013)

La estoy revisando con los conectores desconectados, ambos. Conecté el conector que trae el main on/off y aún no da salida de 44v. Debe tener la carga para dar los 44v?? O debo dejar conectado el conector del main on/off? Muchas gracias


----------



## FrancoPez (Abr 9, 2013)

El conector CN1200 debe estar conectado, este alimenta etapa de control de encendido, en el conector CN1101 prueba  a desconectar completo o solo las línea de 44V, la carga es necesaria para regulacion y arranque del converter. Pero no indicas si revisaste resistencias fusible como R1103, R1201, R1214, etc. Con tan sólo conectar ya deberías tener algunos voltajes en CN1200 provenientes de la fuente primaria, si esta no funciona la de potencia tampoco


----------



## i99120762 (Abr 9, 2013)

Ok, deja pruebo y te aviso que pasa, muchas gracias



Las termoresistencias están bien, ya las revisé y no tienen problema, estan bien


----------



## i99120762 (Abr 10, 2013)

que tal, ya probé poniendo carga a la salida de +44v pero ni así me da voltajes de salida en los conectores. Las termoresistencias no están abiertas, a la derecha de los transformadores no tengo voltajes. Alguna idea?? Gracias


----------



## FrancoPez (Abr 10, 2013)

Como ya te indique si la fuente primaria no funciona la fuente secundaria tampoco. Respecto a las resistencias que te mensione no solo debes comprobar si están abiertas, sino que están en su valor según diagrama, el que no tengas voltajes a la derecha de transformadores como indicas es porque esa fuente no arranca. Ahora revisa opto acoplador PC1200 con multímetro en función de diodo solo debe medir y en un sentido aproximadamente 1054mV, en algunos he encontrado que miden igual que uno nuevo pero no funcionan, revisa regulador de precisión IC1201, transistor Q1200 y diodos, para una prueba mas confiable en diodos y resistencias levanta una de sus terminales y transistores debes sacarlos por completo para comprobarlos.


----------



## scarpia99 (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola como estan. Soy Carlos de Bs As Argentina y me encontrado con este foro de electronica que es de gran ayuda. 
Estoy teniendo un problema con el sony mhc gnx600 igual al que han citado aqui.
No tengo tensiones en la fuente, en ninguno de los conectores CN1101 y CN1200. Las resistencias estan todas bien en su valor, los optoacopladores los quite y los probe afuera y bien.
No tengo tension en el punto VCC del IC1100 donde en el diagrama dice que deberian haber unos 14v. Solo tengo 5v.
Si a la placa de la fuente le aplico los 220v sin conectar nada a las salidas de los conectores CN1101 y CN1200 deberia tener presentes esos 14v en VCC del MR5060?
Presiento que no oscila la fuente y todo lo que he medido esta bien. Sera posible que este mal el MR5060? Es normal que suceda?
Aguardo comentarios y agradezco de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Dic 12, 2014)

Bastante compleja la fuente, de seguro no están oscilando la fuente primaria, que por su nombre es la que debería encender primero, y después de darle al botón de on/off encender la otra.

Deberás encarar la reparación como una simple fuente switching, no olvides que ante un corto en la salida la fuente se protege y queda como apagada. Si nada de lo medible está malo, no te queda otra opción que cambiar los Ic responsables de cada fuente, o con el circuito interno de los chips tratar de medirlos.


----------



## scarpia99 (Dic 12, 2014)

Sergio gracias por tan rapida respuesta y por tu tiempo.
En los conectores de salidas de tensiones no tengo cortos. Todo lo medible esta ok, no hay cortos en diodos, ni resistencias abiertas. Mi gran sospecha es el MR5060, pero es posible medirlo? Ya que cambiarlo es caro y no tengo certeza de que sea eso.
En algun lado lei que alguien adapto la switching de una fuente de pc y arranco. Pero no se de que manera se hizo eso como para corroborar que el resto de la placa funciona.
Gracias nuevamente



O mejor dicho que el problema sea el MR1722 que es el de 5 patas que corresponde a la fuente primaria.
En ese no tengo presentes los 14v en el punto VCC. Lo que no se es si se puede medir.


----------

